

From an iPhone 5 to a Nokia Lumia 800 - k33l0r
http://randomerrata.com/post/47535628030/iphone-to-lumia-800

======
nsm
This is a very incomplete and slightly biased article.

1) He compares the highest end latest greatest product of Apple, to the Lumia
800, when the Lumia 920 is the high end phone for that. 2) The article talks
only about minor UI quibbles, when that is something you just have to get used
to. Lumia has better mapping and directions, and a host of other core apps. 3)
The hardware design of the Lumia series rivals any other smartphone (the HTC
8x comes close), simply because of its simplicity and warmth. It looks like an
organic device.

------
mrjava
Even my iPhone 3GS feels much more updated than Lumia 800

